# Negative Feststellungsklage - abgetr. aus  Mahnbescheid Probenfieber



## Hippo (30 Juli 2011)

Das hat leider nur einen Nachteil, Du mußt in Vorleistung treten


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2011)

Jein. Das eigentliche Risiko besteht darin, dass der Gerichtsort vom Gegner wählbar ist
und dass es Richter gibt, die negativen Feststellungsklagen ggü sehr "unaufgeschlosssen" sind


----------



## Laprimera (30 Juli 2011)

Interessanter Vorschlag! Das mit der negativen Feststellungsklage werd ich mir
überlegen.
Leider sitzt der einzige Anwalt, dem ich vertraue, 600km weit weg von mir.
Gibt es schon Entscheidungen von Berliner Gerichten?

Laprimera


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Juli 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Interessanter Vorschlag! Das mit der negativen Feststellungsklage werd ich mir
> überlegen...
> 
> Laprimera



Denke daran: Wer klagt muss vortragen, also seine Behauptung(en) beweisen. Wenn da handwerkliche Fehler geschehen oder der Richter nix versteht, kann das nach hinten losgehen. Und du gehst erstmal in Vorleistung bei den Kosten.

Andererseits - so eine schallende Klatsche hätte was...


----------



## jupp11 (31 Juli 2011)

Sorry aber das stimmt bei einer NFK schlicht nicht. Die Beweislast entspricht der, als ob der Fordernde klagen würde, das heißt er muß die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung vortragen. Andernfalls würde eine NFK keinen Sinn machen.

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/negative-feststellungsklage.htm
betrifft zwar hier Abmahnungen, ist aber 1:1 auf Abofallenforderungen übertragbar


> 4. Die Beweislast dafür, dass die Abmahnung berechtigt ist, schließt ausschließlich den Abmahnenden. Der Kläger einer negativen Feststellungsklage kann sich daher erst einmal beruhigt zurücklehnen und abwarten, was der Abmahner zu seinen vermeindlichen Ansprüchen vorträgt.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Negative_Feststellungsklage


> Sie treten hier selbst als Kläger in Aktion, und Sie verklagen z.B. einen Forderungssteller, der von Ihnen Geld möchte (obwohl ihm dies nicht zusteht), auf "negative Feststellung". *Wenn der Forderungssteller im Prozess dann nicht beweisen kann, dass ihm der Anspruch zusteht, wird er bei Strafandrohung dazu verurteilt, Ihnen in der betreffenden Sache keine weitere Mahnungen zuzustellen. *


----------



## Laprimera (31 Juli 2011)

_*"Wenn der Forderungssteller im Prozess dann nicht beweisen kann, dass ihm der Anspruch zusteht, wird er bei Strafandrohung dazu verurteilt, Ihnen in der betreffenden Sache keine weitere Mahnungen zuzustellen."*_
Das habe ich schon verstanden. Mein Problem liegt leider darin, dass ich bisher mehr schlechte
als gute Anwälte kennengelernt habe und der einzig vertrauenswürdige und fähige, den ich kenne,
am anderen Ende von Deutschland praktiziert.
Und ich bin nicht bereit, erneut sämtliche juristischen Schriftsätze selbst zu schreiben (wie bisher
schon wiederholt erforderlich!). Dann warte ich lieber ab, was sich uniscore noch einfallen lässt
Laprimera,
Anwalts geschädigt


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich noch überlege ist, ob ich nicht doch Anzeige gegen uniscore
> erstatten soll. Vielleicht gibt's hier ja nen Juristen, welcher Anzeigegrund am treffendsten
> wäre?!


Wenn die Forderungen nicht bestehen sind die Opfer nicht Täter. Denn dann sind die Ärmsten ja beim Kauf der Forderung übers Ohr gehauen worden. Du bist dagegen nicht geschädigt weil ja nur -unabhängig von der Verjährung - nicht durchsetzbare Scheinforderungen erhoben werden. Das geht über eine Belästigung nicht hinaus. Mit unsinnigen Forderungen konfrontiert zu werden ist Teil des allgemeinen Lebensrisiko. Falls die STA keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Kenntnis über das Nichtbestehen der Verträge nachweisen kann wird sie ein Verfahren sicherlich einstellen.


----------



## Laprimera (1 August 2011)

Okay Teleton,
Du musst Jurist sein , normale Menschen können sich gar nicht so verquirlt ausdrücken!
Ich habe Dich aber trotzdem verstanden!
Danke für Deine tröstenden Worte - ich bin ohnehin Kummer gewöhnt - also werden mich
die uniscore-Machenschaften auch nicht aus den Socken hauen! Nötigenfalls weiß ich mich
gebührend zu wehren!
Was mich nur wirklich ärgert ist, dass  mindestens jeder Dritte schon mal an so einen
Internet-Abofallen-Abzocker gezahlt hat, was ich bei einer Umfrage in meinem Freundeskreis
herausgefunden habe. Der äußerst drohende Tonfall der Forderungsschreiben treibt den meisten
Normalbürgern den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn, deshalb zahlen sie, weil sie den Drohungen glauben.
Deswegen hab ich bisher schon alle möglichen Maßnahmen gegen uniscore unternommen, die ich
ohne großen finanziellen und nervlichen Aufwand bewerkstelligen konnte. Die negative Feststellungs-
klage wäre sicherlich kein schlechter Weg, diesen "Inkasso-Hyänen" mal gehörig auf die Pfoten zu hauen.
Aber die deutschen Gerichte sind ohnehin völlig überlastet, der Ausgang ist nicht gewiss und ich
investiere mein Geld lieber in mein nächstes Auto!
Vielleicht gelingt es ja auch über die Medien (z.B. AKTE 2011) die Bevölkerung dauerhaft zu
sensibilisieren, damit sich letztlich niemand mehr ins Bockshorn jagen lässt!
Fröhlichen Abend!
Laprimera


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Okay Teleton,
> Du musst Jurist sein , normale Menschen können sich gar nicht so verquirlt ausdrücken!
> *Ich habe Dich aber trotzdem verstanden!*











Laprimera schrieb:


> Vielleicht gelingt es ja auch über die Medien (z.B. AKTE 2011) die Bevölkerung dauerhaft zu
> sensibilisieren, damit sich letztlich niemand mehr ins Bockshorn jagen lässt!
> Fröhlichen Abend!
> Laprimera



Sinnvoller und vor allem erfolgversprechender ist es die ganzen kleinen Multiplikatoren im Bekanntenkreis zu sensibilisieren und auf unser Forum hinzuweisen und die ihrerseits dann wieder in deren Bekanntenkreis diese Info weitergeben. Denn wie Du erkannt hast - jeder kennt *mindestens* einen (der es zugibt) der mal in so eine Falle getappt ist.


----------



## Laprimera (1 August 2011)

Hallo Hippo......
DU auch???!!!!....  aber Du drückst Dich wenigstens allgemein verständlich aus!!! Zum Glück!

Ich war schon immer ein guter Multiplikator, leider haben die meisten schon gezahlt, zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Und irgendwie fühle ich mich wie Don Quichote, der gegen Windmühlenflügel kämpft, weil die häufigste Antwort immer: ist:"Ach, ich will keinen Ärger, da zahl ich lieber!"
Da steh ich dann machtlos vis-a-vis!
Weil ich aber ein hoffnungsloser Optimist bin, bleibe ich weiter am Ball!!


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ...DU auch???!!!!....


Nö, ich versteh ihn, ich mußte nur über Deinen Satz spontan lachen



Laprimera schrieb:


> ...aber Du drückst Dich wenigstens allgemein verständlich aus!!! Zum Glück!


Danke für die Blumen



Laprimera schrieb:


> ... Und irgendwie fühle ich mich wie Don Quichote, der gegen Windmühlenflügel kämpft ...


Da gehts Dir wie uns hier


----------



## Devilfrank (1 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt bei einer NFK schlicht nicht. Die Beweislast entspricht der, als ob der Fordernde klagen würde, das heißt er muß die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung vortragen. Andernfalls würde eine NFK keinen Sinn machen.



Na da schauen wir doch mal genauer hin, ob das schlicht falsch ist.
§ 256 IV 2a cc ZPO


> cc. Darlegungslast/-umfang
> Darlegungslast trägt der Kläger, sowohl bei der positiven, als auch bei der negativen F-Kl.
> Umfang der Darlegungslast hängt von den einzelnen Rechtsverhältnissen ab: Schadensfeststellungsklagen reicht der Vortrag von Tatsachen aus, nach denen künftige Schadensfolgen möglich sind; Art, Umfang und Eintritt können ungewiss sein.



§ 256 V 1 ZPO


> Darlegungs-/Beweislast
> 
> Jede Partei hat die ihr günstigen rechtsbegründenden, rechtserhaltenden oder rechtsvernichtenden Tatsachen darzutun und zu beweisen.


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feststellungsklage


> Hinsichtlich der Beweislast ergeben sich jedoch keine Unterschiede. Da diese nach der materiell-rechtlichen Lage beurteilt wird, hat sowohl bei der positiven als auch bei der* negativen Feststellungsklage* *jeweils der Gläubiger*, der in ersterem Fall Kläger,* im zweiten Fall Beklagter ist, zu beweisen, daß das streitige Rechtsverhältnis besteht.*


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2011)

Zu diesem Thema hatte sich bereits der BGH eindeutig geäußert:

http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~Lorenz/urteile/njw93_1716.htm


> _"Eine negative Feststellungsklage darf nur dann abgewiesen werden, wenn der Anspruch, dessen sich der Feststellungsbekl. berühmt, feststeht. Bleibt hingegen unklar, ob die streitige Forderung besteht, dann muß der auf Negation gerichteten Feststellungsklage ebenso stattgegeben werden wie wenn feststeht, daß der streitige Anspruch nicht besteht. Das folgt daraus, daß bei der negativen Feststellungsklage der Bekl. die Beweislast für das Bestehen des von ihm behaupteten Anspruchs trägt."_ (Quelle: BGH, VI ZR 74/92, Urteil vom 02.03.1993)



Also: die primäre Darlegungs- und Beweislast bezüglich der Berechtigung eines Anspruchs hat immer zunächst mal der NF-Beklagte.

Ohne Zweifel muss natürlich der Feststellungskläger damit rechnen, dass der Beklagte mehr oder weniger qualifzierte Einwendungen als "Beweis" vorbringt. D.h. z.B. bei Abofallen: der Beklagte wird sich damit rausreden, der Preis sei sofort sichtbar gewesen, er wird einen Screenshot anbringen und die Tatsache der Landing-Pages verschweigen.

Darauf muss sich natürlich der NF-Kläger vorbereiten und Sachverhalte beweiskräftig vorbringen, die den "Beweis" des Beklagten erschüttern.

Sehr viel einfacher verhält es sich dann, wenn der NF-Kläger sich niemals auf der Webseite angemeldet hat (Fake-Anmeldung eines Fremden oder direkter Betrug des Abzockers). In diesem Fall braucht der NF-Kläger nur zu bestreiten, sich jemals auf der Webseite angemeldet zu haben. Jetzt hätte der NF-Beklagte die volle Beweislast, glaubhaft zu machen, dass dem eben doch so war. Dieser Beweis wird nach Lage der Dinge nie zu führen sein (Thema: dynamische IP-Adressen, längst keine Logeinträge beim Provider mehr, Herausgabe sowieso unzulässig...). Es ist dann nicht einmal Aufgabe des NF-Klägers, z.B. einen Traceroute anzubringen, um z.B. zu beweisen, dass der Traceroute schon geographisch vom Routerstandort her gar nicht passen kann. Der Kläger muss hier gar nichts.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema hatte sich bereits der BGH eindeutig geäußert:
> 
> http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/~Lorenz/urteile/njw93_1716.htm
> [..]



Hat er. Nur muss man dann schon die Quelle komplett lesen.


> Eine negative Feststellungsklage darf nur dann abgewiesen werden, wenn der Anspruch, dessen sich der Feststellungsbekl. berühmt, feststeht. Bleibt hingegen unklar, ob die streitige Forderung besteht, dann muß der auf Negation gerichteten Feststellungsklage ebenso stattgegeben werden wie wenn feststeht, daß der streitige Anspruch nicht besteht. Das folgt daraus, daß bei der negativen Feststellungsklage der Bekl. die Beweislast für das Bestehen des von ihm behaupteten Anspruchs trägt.
> *Auszugehen ist von dem allgemeinen Grundsatz, daß jede Partei diejenigen Tatsachen beweisen muß, aus denen sie ihren Anspruch herleitet.* Den Anspruchsteller trifft daher die Beweislast für alle rechtsbegründenden Tatsachen (BGHZ 113, 222 (225) = NJW 1991, 1052 = LM HWiG Nr. 5). In welcher Parteirolle er sich dabei befindet, ist gleichgültig. Bei einer Leistungsklage muß daher der Kläger ebenso wie bei einer positiven Feststellungsklage die tatsächlichen Voraussetzungen seines Anspruchs beweisen. Gelingt ihm dieser Beweis nicht, muß die Klage abgewiesen werden. *Grundsätzlich nichts anderes gilt bei der negativen Feststellungsklage, mit der der Kläger einem Anspruchsberühmen des Beklagten entgegentritt. Hier muß der Feststellungskläger lediglich beweisen, daß sich der Beklagten eines Anspruchs aufgrund eines bestimmten Lebenssachverhalts berühmt (BAG, NJW 1985, 221).* Dagegen obliegt dem Anspruchsteller in der Rolle des Feststellungsbeklagten der Beweis derjenigen Tatsachen, aus denen er seinen Anspruch herleitet, denn auch bei der leugnenden Feststellungsklage ist - wenn auch mit umgekehrten Parteirollen - Streitgegenstand der materielle Anspruch, um dessen Bestehen oder Nichtbestehen gestritten wird.



Klingt erst einmal recht einfach, birgt jedoch den Stolperstein in sich, dass erst einmal schlüssig dargelegt werden muss, dass der Anspruchsteller sich eines Anspruchs berühmt, der ihm nicht zusteht. Ist diese Hürde genommen und die NFK zugelassen, dann - das ist richtig - obliegt es dem Anspruchsteller zu beweisen, dass sein Anspruch rechtens ist.


----------



## Laprimera (2 August 2011)

Hallo Devilfrank,
der Nachweis, dass bei mir überhaupt kein Anspruch aus einem Internet-Abo bestehen kann,
ist ganz einfach zu führen. In der fraglichen Zeit besaß ich weder Computer noch
Internetzugang, war überhaupt nicht im Netz unterwegs, weil mein PC seit November 2004
im Möbellager steht, und das Notebook hab ich seit Feb.2011. Bei meinem Web-Account
(besteht seit 2000) sind alle meine Netz-Aktivitäten gespeichert. Also hieb- und stichfeste
Beweislage!
Trotzdem geb ich Teleton Recht, für mich sind die Schreiben von uniscore nur ein lästiges
"Lebensrisiko". Eine Klage ist mir zu mühselig.
Sonnige Tage!
Laprimera


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2011)

Nur gut dass damals die User Girgel und
Geisterfrank
nicht um die ungeheuren Schwierigkeiten und Gefahren einer NFK gewußt haben.

Sonst wäre uns vermutlich das Vergnügen entgangen, dabei zuzuschaun,
wie leicht und elegant es durchgezogen wurde
Nachzulesen in diesem Thread > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...il-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.11409/


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> [...]
> nicht um die ungeheuren Schwierigkeiten und Gefahren einer NFK gewußt haben.
> [...]



Du willst es wieder einmal nicht verstehen. Hm?
Niemand hat von ungeheuren Schwierigkeiten und Gefahren berichtet. Ich habe lediglich den Ablauf einer NFK präzisiert.

@Laprimera
Sonnige Tage - yeah, wird Zeit, dass die endlich wieder ankommen hier.


----------

